# Was tun?



## Alterac123 (14. September 2011)

Hallo,

vll ist das hier auch der falsche Platz das zu fragen aber was würdet ihr machen, wenn 

eure Schwester manchmal geärgert und "gehänselt" wird von einem Jungen vom Sport aus und

gesagt hat, dass sie deswegen keine Lust mehr auf den Sport hat? Ich habe den Jungen angeschrieben

aber er war wenig begeistert davon und hat keine Einsicht gezeigt, und manchmal ist der bei mir

auf der Schule und zudem ist er 2 Jahre älter ungefähr (ich 14 Jahre alt). Was ist wenn er eine Schlägerei

will oder so etwas in der Art? Ich bin zwar nicht schwach und relativ groß, nur ich weiß nicht wie ich reagieren sollte?

Zudem habe ich einen gewissen Stolz und will meine Schwester beschützen und meine Theorie sieht bis jetzt so aus, wenn

er sich mit mir messen will, sage ich einfach :" Hey Justin, wenn du dich traust, schlag mich doch," inder Hoffnung, dass

ich dann weggehen kann und er Ärger bekommt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Alterac


----------



## Silenzz (14. September 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> [...]



Moment mal, er hänselt sie im Sportunterricht, ist aber nicht auf der Schule? Meine Meinung dazu, auch wenn ich damit bestimmt alleine stehen werde, gehe hin rede mit ihm vernünftig, sag ihm er soll deine Schwester gefälligst in Ruhe lassen (nebenbei ist sie jünger als er bzw. du?) und wenn er sich aufplustert und auf cool macht, scheiß drauf.
Sag ihm klipp und klar deine Meinung und ziehs durch, sollte er dich schlagen, wehr dich, lass dir das nicht gefallen. Spätestens wenn du dich mit ihm haust wird er mehr Respekt vor dir haben, ob du auf die Schnautze kriegst oder nicht und solange das keine Person ist, die so gestört ist, dass sie dich halb zerfetzt und fast umbringt ist es meiner Meinung auch nicht allzu schlimm, ein blaues Auge geht nach kurzer Zeit wieder weg, auch eine geschwollene Lippe. 
Sollte das alles nicht helfen, dann würde ich zum Lehrer gehen, davor aber nicht, ich weiß das klingt nicht grade ideal, aber so würde ICH handeln, du musst natürlich für dich selbst abwägen, was dir lieber ist. Aber noch ein Punkt, brech keinen Streit vom Zaun, mach ihm ne Ansage von wegen das er deine Schwester in Ruhe lassen soll und schau was dann passiert, schlag auch nicht zwingend zuerst zu, solange du von ihm keine sichtbare Reaktion siehst, die darauf schließen lässt, dass du ihn hauen musst. (Schubser von ihm und du brichst ihm die Nase = überreagiert) 
Versuch der körperlichen Konfrontation weitestgehend möglich aus dem Weg zu gehen, wenn es sich aber nichtmehr anders lösen lasst, dann geh in die Vollen.

Grüße Silennzz


----------



## Azerak (14. September 2011)

Moisen,
zunächst einmal: 
Gewalt bringt NICHTS - diesen Gedankengang vergess mal ganz schnell!

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe findet das in der Schule statt? Dann ist ein Lehrer immer die erste Anlaufstelle aber in dem Fall am besten eins deiner Elternteile. Sollte dieser Lehrer nicht reagieren - das hatte ich damals - gar nicht lang mit dem rumärgern sondern direkt zur Schulleitung. Mit nem Tadel o.ä. nach Hause kommen dürfte Ruhe geben.

@Silenzz
Was bitte soll das denn? x.X
Wenn er anfängt ihn schlagen zu wollen soll er den vertrimmen? Das hat was vom Berliner Ghetto!
Sollte es dazu kommen das der dich schlagen will hälst du dir den einfach vom Leib - oder ist das nun wieder so
ein trauriger Fall von "Sich drücken ist uncool"? Völliger Blödsinn.

Weißt du was passiert wenn man denkt zurück schlagen hilft? Der Typ kommt mit noch jemanden und dann hat er nen richtiges 
Problem. Wir sind nicht im Urwald wo es darum geht einen auf dicke Hose zu machen.


----------



## Alterac123 (14. September 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Grüße Silennzz



Was  er auf der Schule macht, weiß ich auch nicht wirklich aber meine Schwester ist 12 Jahre alt und sie spielt Handball außerhalb der Schule

und ich glaube, dass wenn ich mich prügel (bin eher gelassen und nehme Rücksicht) ihm ziemlich wehtun würde.


----------



## Silenzz (14. September 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Was  er auf der Schule macht, weiß ich auch nicht wirklich aber meine Schwester ist 12 Jahre alt und sie spielt Handball außerhalb der Schule
> 
> und ich glaube, dass wenn ich mich prügel (bin eher gelassen und nehme Rücksicht) ihm ziemlich wehtun würde.



Also findet der Konflikt ausserhalb der Schule statt? Dann bringt der gang zum Lehrer ja schonmal gar nichtsmehr. Das einzige was mir dann noch auf die schnelle einfallen würde, wäre dann (neben dem, was ich dir gesagt habe) zur Polizei zu gehen. Aber mit Polizei ist das halt immer so ne Sache, aber wie gesagt, DU musst abwägen welcher Weg dir am liebsten ist, wir können dir hier nur verschiedene aufzeigen, welchen du gehst, ist komplett deine Entscheidung! 
Du sollst den armen Kerl ja auch nicht halb tot schlagen, generell habe ich ja gesagt, dass du dem körperlichen Konflikt weitestgehend aus dem Weg gehen solltest, aber wenn es sich nichtmehr vermeiden lässt, dich wehren solltest. Wie gesagt, gehe zu ihm, rede mit ihm und schau wie sich das Gespräch entwickelt und entscheide dann, wie du weiter vorgehen solltest. Vielleicht reichen auch ein paar harte Worte zwischen dir und ihm und er lässt sie schon in Ruhe.

&#8364;dith: Azerak, wenn er wirklich dann mit 3-4 Köpfen zu ihm kommen sollte und ihn hauen würde, dann würde ich die Polizei rufen ohne mich zu schämen  Hier geht es nicht darum, auf dicke Hose zu machen, sondern klar zu zeigen, wo die Grenzen sind! Ich ermutige ihn auch nicht dazu, ihn zuerst zu hauen, sondern sich ganz einfach zu wehren, wenn es dazu kommen sollte.


----------



## Alterac123 (14. September 2011)

Ja ich finde Polizei in sowas auch überzogen, ich meine wegen dem Pisacken.

Aber ich würde auch sagen, dass man auch Stellung beziehen sollte in sowas, oder nicht?


----------



## Silenzz (14. September 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ja ich finde Polizei in sowas auch überzogen, ich meine wegen dem Pisacken.
> 
> Aber ich würde auch sagen, dass man auch Stellung beziehen sollte in sowas, oder nicht?


Naja, jenachdem wie hart der Fall ist und wie sehr sich das auf deine Schwester auswirkt, ist die Polizei nicht überzogen, aber ich würde definitiv versuchen, dass erst persönlich mit ihm zu regeln und sollte er wirklich dann mit noch mehr Leuten zu dir kommen, hast du direkt mehrere Gründe ihn auszulachen
1.) Er konnte sich nicht gegen jemand jüngeres wehren
uuund 2.) Er hat danach noch Freunde zur Hilfe geholt, nachdem er den ersten Schlag gemacht hat.

Und von Berliner Ghetto hat das hier, meiner Meinung nach nichts zu tun...


----------



## Azerak (14. September 2011)

Realistische Ansichten ~ wirklich.
Mal schauen wie lange er lacht wenn er am Boden zusammen getreten wird *roll eyes*

Weißt du... ob er ihm im Endeffekt überlegen ist bringt ihm nichts wenn er vertrimmt wird. :-)

Wir wissen ja nicht wie dieses Hänseln überhaupt ausfällt... von daher ist es schwer eine für dich passende Lösung anzubieten.
Und ansonsten solls halt dein Vater machen ~ je nachdem wie er sich da präsentiert wird der ziemlich klein mit Hut ;-P

Ein 12 Jähriger ist maximal verletzter Stolz mit Rachegelüsten...
Aber die Frage besteht halt weiter: WIE hast du bisher mit dem gesprochen /geschrieben? ;-)


----------



## Alterac123 (14. September 2011)

Naja ungefähr so im Internet:

Hallo, wie ich hörte ärgerst du meine Schwester zumindest empfindet sie es so , lass es sein ok?

Und so habe ich weiter geschrieben und er nur alter nervt nicht und nö zufrieden jetzt ?

Bis ich dann sagte: Hör mal zu Justin Bieber Kopie, wenn du irgendwas fikales zu meiner Schwester sagst, mach ich stress, kapiert?


----------



## Deathstyle (14. September 2011)

Tut mir Leid für das was ich jetzt sage aber ich finde hier falsche Moraleinstellungen ziemlich verquer. Es geht ja nicht darum hier ne Gang zu gründen oder jemanden krankhausreif zu prügeln sondern um eine Auseinandersetzung zweier Jungen. Ich würde ihm einfach kräftig die Leviten lesen und weiter garnichts, wenn er dann aggressiv wird muss er halt sehen wie er es vermeiden will den Kürzeren zu ziehen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Machs einfach wie jeder Erwachsene das auch regeln würde - direkt. Das hat ja nichts mit Gewaltanwendung zutun sondern einfach mit Selbstbewusstsein.


----------



## Silenzz (14. September 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Realistische Ansichten ~ wirklich.
> Mal schauen wie lange er lacht wenn er am Boden zusammen getreten wird *roll eyes*
> 
> Weißt du... ob er ihm im Endeffekt überlegen ist bringt ihm nichts wenn er vertrimmt wird. :-)
> ...



Sollten die ihn wirklich am Boden zusammentreten, dann hat er nen richtigen Grund zur Polizei zu gehen und dann haben diese Idioten auch nichtsmehr zu lachen und ich betone es nochmal, gebrochene Nase, blaues Auge, dass alles geht nach vergleichsweiser kurzer Zeit weg.
Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, also ca in dem Alter des TE's bzw. seines Konkurrenten und kann ja auch ungefähr meine Erlebnisse etc. schildern. Und diese ganzen Aktionen vonwegen, dass Leute am Boden zusammengetreten werden, habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht erlebt und ja ich bin in Frankfurt aufgewachsen, also auch nicht in irgend einem Kuhdorf und denke ich hab dann da doch einigermaßen realistische Ansichten.
Andererseits weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, was du so erlebt hast und kenne deine Erfahrungen nicht, also ich will hier ganz bestimmt keinen Streit erzeugen, nur das noch vorweg Azerak.
&#8364;dith: Danke an Deathstyle, jemand der versteht was ich meine. Ich mein auch unsere Väter haben sich früher mal gehauen und keiner davon hat nen Schaden fürs Leben davon getragen oder?


----------



## H2OTest (14. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid für das was ich jetzt sage aber ich finde hier falsche Moraleinstellungen ziemlich verquer. Es geht ja nicht darum hier ne Gang zu gründen oder jemanden krankhausreif zu prügeln sondern um eine Auseinandersetzung zweier Jungen. Ich würde ihm einfach kräftig die Leviten lesen und weiter garnichts, wenn er dann aggressiv wird muss er halt sehen wie er es vermeiden will den Kürzeren zu ziehen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Machs einfach wie jeder Erwachsene das auch regeln würde - direkt. Das hat ja nichts mit Gewaltanwendung zutun sondern einfach mit Selbstbewusstsein.



Richtig - konsequent im rl konfrontieren bringt m.M. nach am meisten. Wenn du, wirklich so "groß" bist wird er es sich warscheinlich auch 2mal ünerlegen und falls es doch zu handgreflichkeiten kommt, ist die überraschung die beste attacke 

Edit: wobei ich dich damit nicht zur Gewalt anzetteln will !


----------



## Azerak (14. September 2011)

Tjoah, keine Ahnung wo ihr wohnt und genau das macht den Unterschied!
Denn "erwachsen auftreten" kann auch nach hinten los gehen und da brauch ich nichts schön reden.
Hier wo ich wohne hätte er rein gar nichts mehr zu lachen wenn er falsch auftritt~ 

Und da ist zurückschlagen das letzte was du machen solltest sondern direkt vermeiden überhaupt geschlagen zu werden.
Damit meine ich NICHT einfach das Maul halten aber wenn er zuschlagen wollte direkt ausweichen und ihn einfach auf Abstand halten (Nein nicht weglaufen ~.~)

Das was da in den Nachrichten zu sehen ist, ist in vielen Orten nicht weit entfernt.
Wilhelmsburg siehste schon 12 Jährige mit Messern rumspielen... und glaub mir... die sind so dumm und benutzen Sie.
Frankfurt scheint friedlich zu sein 

PS: Nen Streit will ich auch gar nicht anfangen. Ich habe wohl aber weitaus heftigere Sachen erlebt deswegen
seh ich das auch ein wenig anders.
Und was ziehen wir daraus? Wir können ihm net einfach helfen


----------



## Silenzz (14. September 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Tjoah, keine Ahnung wo ihr wohnt und genau das macht den Unterschied!
> Denn "erwachsen auftreten" kann auch nach hinten los gehen und da brauch ich nichts schön reden.
> Hier wo ich wohne hätte er rein gar nichts mehr zu lachen wenn er falsch auftritt~
> 
> ...



Haha Frankfurt ist vieles, aber friedlich bestimmt nicht!  
Ne mal im ernst, ich hab mich auch des öfteren mal mit Leuten gehauen und denke das ich dadurch ein wenig Ahnung von der Materie habe und ja ich habe mich auch mit Ausländern gehauen die ne große Familie haben, aber ernsthaft passiert ist mir noch nie was. Und wenn der Junge schon ne Justin Bieber Kopie ist....  Wirklich helfen können wir dir wirklich nicht Alterac, denn letztenendes musst du das durchziehn und nicht wir.
Allerdings halte ich den Vorschlag, sich da recht Erwachsen hinzustellen und ne Ansage zu machen fürs beste und wenn du siehst, dass der Kollege dann mit mehreren Leuten dich suchen kommt, dann ist die Polizei immer noch da.


----------



## Lakor (14. September 2011)

Schwieriges Thema. Ich hatte eine ähnliche Situation, ich wurde früher in der Schule oft gemobbt. Ich war damals der kleinste und schwächste (mein Wachstumsschub kam irgendwie erst mit 16, jetzt bin ich 1,87 ). 

Ich bin natürlich erstmal den Weg über Eltern und Lehrer gegangen, allerdings hat das wirklich nicht viel gebracht. Es hat die Sache eher noch verschlimmert.

Irgendwann habe ich mich dann mal handgreiflich gewehrt und dominates Verhalten an den Tag gelegt und das hat sehr viel besser funktioniert.

Ich will wirklich niemanden zur Gewalt bewegen, das sollte wirklich der ALLER LETZE Ausweg sein, aber wenn es anders nicht geht, kann man auch mal darüber Dominanz beweisen. Das geht allerdings auch in einem klärenden Gespräch, ich würde wirklich erstmal alles andere ausprobieren, bevor du angreifst.

Ich habe selber eine kleine Schwester, ich würde auch alles tun um sie zu beschützen, hab auch schon vieles getan, ich kann dich verstehen. Aber du musst wissen, dass Gewalt definitiv nicht der einfachste Weg ist, auch wenn es erstmal so erscheint. Es sollte wirklich der letze Ausweg sein. Versuch die Sachen erstmal diplomatisch zu lösen, mehr kann ich dir nicht raten.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. September 2011)

Kann von der anderen Seite berichten. Ich gehörte damals in der Schule mit zu denen, die geärgert haben. Und ja, da war auch mal 'ne kleine Schwester bei.  Irgendwann hab ich der mal nach der Schule aus Spaß die Jacke geklaut und so getan, als ob ich sie nicht zurückgeben wöllte. Die kleine Schwester war auf einmal weg, ~30min später quietscht 'n Auto neben uns, Schwester drin, Bruder steigt aus, kommt auf mich zu, scheuert mir zwei mit der flachen Hand, nimmt mir die Jacke wieder ab, steigt wieder ins Auto und fährt davon ... 

Das hat gewirkt. Seit dem hab ich sie in Ruhe gelassen. Hab zwar Anfangs auch so an Polizei und Anzeige wegen tätlichem Angriff und Körperverletzung gedacht, das aber schnell wieder verworfen. So sind halt Jungs und Shit Happens ...


----------



## Deathstyle (14. September 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> So sind halt Jungs und Shit Happens ...



Danke!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. September 2011)

"Wer sich nicht wehrt, lebt verkehrt"

Die meisten Großkotze die sowas nötig haben sind meistens eh komplett verwirrt, wenn ihnen mal jemand gehörig die Meinung geigt.
Wenn du gut im Reden bist, mach es vor Publikum um zusätzlichen Druck auszuüben.
Ich hab es bisher immer so gemacht und hab mich dabei noch nie ernsthaft geprügelt.


----------



## Konov (15. September 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> "Wer sich nicht wehrt, lebt verkehrt"
> 
> Die meisten Großkotze die sowas nötig haben sind meistens eh komplett verwirrt, wenn ihnen mal jemand gehörig die Meinung geigt.
> Wenn du gut im Reden bist, mach es vor Publikum um zusätzlichen Druck auszuüben.
> Ich hab es bisher immer so gemacht und hab mich dabei noch nie ernsthaft geprügelt.



Word! Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Feuerkatze (16. September 2011)

@TE Und was ist mit dem Handballtrainer/in deiner Schwester? Der muss das ja auch mitbekommen, wenn sie dort gepiesakt wird. An sich muss er sowas ja eigentlich schon ansprechen können. Schliesslich soll man sich im Verein ja auch wohl (und sicher) fühlen können. Und da ist er/sie durchaus mit verantwortlich solcherlei Konflikte zu lösen. (Jetzt mal davon ausgehend, dass der Nervtyp auch bei ihr im Verein ist)

Kann ich mich dem Vorrednern anschliessen. Erstmal mündlich gründlich die Meinung geigen. Geschriebenes kommt so häufig falsch an (sowohl in die eine, als auch in die andere Richtung) dass einfach ein persönliches Gespräch deutlicher machen kann. Vielleicht tatsächlich direkt nach dem Training deiner Schwester, wenn er da ist und eben auch die anderen aus dem Handballteam (die sich ja hoffentlich auch für deine Schwester einsetzen wollen)


----------



## Potpotom (16. September 2011)

Wieso kommt mir das so verdammt bekannt vor? Hrhrhr... gut, bei mir wars ne Federtasche.


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. September 2011)

Mein Rat mag etwas lahm klingen, aber das liegt wohl am Alter  

Deine Schwester sollte bei der nächsten Stänkerei die Ansage machen, er möge doch besser Mädels seines Alters vollquatschen oder ob er da etwa keine Chance hätte.
Ich käme mir an seiner Stelle wahrscheinlich unheimlich blöde vor, sowas von einer 12-jährigen gesagt zu bekommen.

Provokationen von deiner Seite würde ich sein lassen, am Ende badet es deine Schwester aus.

(kürzlich im Zug, ca. 10 Jungs und Mädels zwischen 12 und 16 Jahren (kann das nicht genau einschätzen). Zwei gehen ins 1. Klasse-Abteil, jemand aus der Truppe sagt: "ey geht da raus, da dürfen wir nicht". Ein anderer daraufhin: "Uuuuh, Superhirn" BÄMMM, hatten sich die beiden in den Haaren und droschen aufeinander ein. In den testosteronüberschwemmten Gehirnen dieser Altersklasse scheint die Hemmschwelle zum Schlagen sehr niedrig zu sein und kleinste Provokationen reichen aus)


----------



## Doofkatze (16. September 2011)

Trainier deiner Schwester Gruppenverhalten an. Die müssen ganz laut tuscheln "da is der Typ wieder" "boah sieht der blöd aus" usw. Das ist so wunderbar peinlich für den Typen, das er selbst wohl recht schnell keine Lust mehr hat.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Gib ihr nen Katana und ein paar Nunchaku mit Problem gelöst.
Immer diese Weicheier Ratschläge.


Mal im ernst: Heutzutage ist "erwachsen auftreten" wohl nur noch bedingt eine gute Idee.
entweder wirst du nur ausgelacht oder du wirst ausgelacht und währendessen prügeln sie dir deine Organe nach außen(und dann wieder rein).

Muss man wohl abschätzen obs einer dieser "Ich mach kleine an und renn bei großen zu mami" Proletten oder einer dieser "ich prügel mich durch die verdammte Welt solange es mir gefällt" ist.

Wenns letzteres ist abschätzen wie stark er ist hinlaufen sagen er soll aufhören und beim ersten frechen Wort aufs maul hauen.
Wenn man gut abgeschätzt hat geht er wortlos und wird nie wieder jemanden anmachen, wenn schlecht zieht er nen Messer und das wars für dich...
(Ja ich bin der Meinung bei solchen Individuen(die letztere Art) hilft nur gemäßigte Gewalt)


Ich lass es glaube ich mit Ratschläge geben. :X
Ist mehr so 50 : 50 Chance auf Erfolg. :S


----------



## Dominau (16. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Mal im ernst: Heutzutage ist "erwachsen auftreten" wohl nur noch bedingt eine gute Idee.
> entweder wirst du nur ausgelacht oder du wirst ausgelacht und währendessen prügeln sie dir deine Organe nach außen(und dann wieder rein).
> 
> Muss man wohl abschätzen obs einer dieser "Ich mach kleine an und renn bei großen zu mami" Proletten oder einer dieser "ich prügel mich durch die verdammte Welt solange es mir gefällt" ist.



Seh ich genauso. Wenn man die Typen nicht kennt und auch nicht weiß wie sie auf sowas reagieren muss man da immer vorsichtig handeln.


----------



## Potpotom (16. September 2011)

Früher, als ich noch weniger alt war, war das alles kein Ding... man hatte Stress mit wem, gab sich die ein oder andere nette Berührung im Gesicht und der Käs war gegessen. Wenn der andere genug hatte hat er halt Bescheid gegeben und fertig.

Heute würde ich wohl jedem abraten es mit Gewalt zu versuchen - oft wissen die Leute garnicht mehr wann sie aufhören sollen. Beispiele von totgeprügelten gibts ja leider Gottes viel zu viel. Einen "Faustkampf" gibts doch garnicht mehr - geht ja schon um Leben und Tod, zumindest wirkt das auf mich so.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. September 2011)

Anstatt es auf Konfrontation hinauslaufen zu lassen die mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu deinem Nachteil ausfällt (Tut mir leid aber sonst würdest du wohl nicht hier fragen) würde ich es anders versuchen...

Ihn... freundlich aber bestimmt darauf aufmerksam machen, dass er es unterlassen sollte... er wird ablehnen, das garantiere ich dir... das gibt dir aber einen Einblick in seine Psyche, was du nun tun musst ist, seine Schwächen und Unzulänglichkeiten zu analysieren, auszuwerten und dann mit gnadenloser härte ausnutzen... solche Individuen sind meistens mit körperlicher Kraft nicht zum umdenken zu bewegen, wenn du aber deinen Geist und deinen Verstand einsetzt und den seinigen attackierst und brichst, wirst du wohl eher mit einem positiven Ergebnis davon kommen...

Finde heraus, was ist ihm peinlich... wo hat er die meiste Scham... und inszeniere genau das mit einer massiven Steigerung der Intensität, die Kunst dabei ist nur, das alles so zu organiseren, dass niemand und ich meine wirklich niemand es zu dir zurück verfolgen kann...

Nach einigen Inszenierungen bietest du dich dann als Freund und Helfer an, der ihm dabei helfen kann all das zu stoppen und zu "reparieren"...

Nicht unbedingt eine Methode die man als ehrenvoll oder moralisch bezeichnen würde...
Aber darum geht es wohl auch nicht oder?


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Mal im ernst: Heutzutage ist "erwachsen auftreten" wohl nur noch bedingt eine gute Idee.
> entweder wirst du nur ausgelacht oder du wirst ausgelacht und währendessen prügeln sie dir deine Organe nach außen(und dann wieder rein).
> 
> Muss man wohl abschätzen obs einer dieser "Ich mach kleine an und renn bei großen zu mami" Proletten oder einer dieser "ich prügel mich durch die verdammte Welt solange es mir gefällt" ist.
> ...



Teilweise stimme ich zu, teilweise nicht.
Wenn man die Person nicht weiter kennt, sollte man vorsichtig sein, da stimme ich dir zu. Keiner möchte totgeschlagen irgendwo in der U-Bahn liegen, hatten wir in Deutschland ja bereits oft genug.

Andererseits weiß ich nicht, was "erwachsen auftreten" genau sein soll.
Wer sich erwachsen verhält, geht meiner Meinung nach solchen Dingen einfach aus dem Weg und lässt es an sich abprallen. 
Wer sich nicht erwachsen verhält schlägt zurück und riskiert damit unkalkulierbare Folgen.

Aber dass Gegengewalt keine Lösung ist, ich denke da sind wir uns einig.

Wenn es "nur" eine Art von verbalem Mobbing ist, sitzt man die Sache am besten aus oder klärt es verbal.
Tickt man aus und zahlt es ihm heim, fällt es womöglich auf einen zurück. Keine gute Idee.

Insofern: Locker bleiben, Unterstützung holen, mit anderen darüber reden, Situation beobachten, eventuell verbal klären.


----------



## Lakor (16. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es wohl auch nicht oder?



Nein, aber um die Umsetzbarkeit . Das ganze ist jetzt etwas sehr umständlich und längerfristig anzulegen, an sich die wahrscheinlich beste Methode einem Menschen zu Schaden bzw ihm etwas klar zu machen, allerdings in dem Fall nicht gut praktikabel.

Es geht ja darum dass seiner Schwester geholfen wird und das kann durch ein bis zwei klärende Gespräche oder auch durch ein paar auf die Mütze sein, das bleibt abzuwarten, allerdings ist deine Lösung doch etwas sehr umständlich^^


----------



## BlizzLord (16. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Andererseits weiß ich nicht, was "erwachsen auftreten" genau sein soll.
> Wer sich erwachsen verhält, geht meiner Meinung nach solchen Dingen einfach aus dem Weg und lässt es an sich abprallen.
> Wer sich nicht erwachsen verhält schlägt zurück und riskiert damit unkalkulierbare Folgen.



Darum auch die "" damit ist gemeint wie würde man heute sagen?
"Sich nicht pussyhaft verkriechen sondern ein "Mann" sein und es ihm geben"
Jedenfalls versteh ich das darunter.

Reif würde ich deine Meinung nennen. 

Manchmal ist Gewalt aber auch wirklich nicht abzuwenden.
Da muss man dann halt wirklich gucken ob man lieber geht(vlt auch flieht/rennt/rasst) oder ihm eine reinhaut.
(Der letzte Teil war auch nicht unbedingt zu ernst gemeint hoffe das war erkenntlich.)

Das Problem heutzutage ist halt reden hilft kaum noch.
(Die meisten hauen dir ja schon auf's maul wenn du nur guckst)
Da kommen wir wieder zum "analysieren" part.


----------



## shadow24 (19. September 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> @TE Und was ist mit dem Handballtrainer/in deiner Schwester? Der muss das ja auch mitbekommen, wenn sie dort gepiesakt wird. An sich muss er sowas ja eigentlich schon ansprechen können. Schliesslich soll man sich im Verein ja auch wohl (und sicher) fühlen können. Und da ist er/sie durchaus mit verantwortlich solcherlei Konflikte zu lösen. (Jetzt mal davon ausgehend, dass der Nervtyp auch bei ihr im Verein ist)




seh ich ganz genauso...also ich war auch jahrelang trainer einer fussballmannschaft udn da kümmert man sich um seine leute...und wenn da beim training(?) ständig(?...weiss man ja leider nicht aus dem bissel text vom te wie oft das schon passierte.3 mal?10 mal?) jemand aus der mannschaft angemacht wird von jemanden der wahrscheinlich(auch hier viel zu wenig infos vom te) gar nichts mit dem verein zu tun hat,dann hätte ich dem schon die meinung gegeigt,ohne das mich der betroffene noch gross dazu hätte animieren müssen ob ich mal einschreiten könnte...

@te: dein vorhaben in ehren sich um deine schwester zu kümmern,aber sag entweder deiner schwester sie soll mit dem trainer sprechen,oder sprech selber mit dem trainer,denn du wirst ja nicht angemacht von dem typen sondern deine schwester...


----------



## Lakor (23. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> denn du wirst ja nicht angemacht von dem typen sondern deine schwester...



Du hast keine kleine Schwester oder? 

Ich weiß auch nicht wieso, aber wenn ich mitbekomme, dass irgendjemand meiner kleinen Schwester Unrecht tut, dann werde ichs fuchsteufelswild, das kann ich gar nicht ab. Da schaltet sich bei mir im Hirn wirklich ein Mechanismus ein, welcher mir sagt, dass ich mich um ihr Wohl kümmern muss. 

Und da bin ich definitiv nicht der einzige. Ich halte nicht so große Stücke auf Familien Ehre oder sonstige übertriebene Konventionen wie es diverse Südländer tun, aber auf meine kleine Schwester lass ich nichts kommen, ich hab da immer das Bedürfnis für sie zu sorgen.


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Du hast keine kleine Schwester oder?




nein,einen grossen bruder und einen kleinen sohn...

ich wäre auch gereizt wenn ein familienmitglied angemacht wird,aber ich spring nich sofort los udn stell denjenigen zur rede.ich wart erstmal ab was die familienmitglieder daraus machen...denn wenn du das nicht zulässt streitest du ihnen die fähigkeit ab sich selbst zu verteidigen oder gar dass sie nicht selbständig handeln können...und das wäre doch auch nich schön,oder?


----------

